# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes )  CPF_BOX_II_Setup2008.08.07main.exe

## Shamseldeen Victory

CPF_BOX_II_Setup2008.08.07main.exe Special Note: Any time you upgrade, You must closed  platform.Then u can install new version.  Note:If u have installed الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ,then you can direct install this time update.If you haven't installed that one, please download it first.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
MTK platform update V3.58
MTK expanded platform update 3.58  
Added MTK6250/52 read/write/format (pls set new boot V3.1108)
Added MTK6268 read phone lock,repair IMEI,decrypted bar code
Added new boot V3.1108
Improved flash ic model show
clear media flash
Improved NAND flash write  
Spreadtrum platform update V4.29 
Improved detect pinouts
Some new flash IC supported for 6600L CPU
Some new flash ic supported for 8800H CPU
Improved NAND flash unlock 
MSTAR platform update V3.35  
Improved read/write and find phone lock
Improved NAND read/write
Added repair IMEI

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

